
Skin-On Interfaces Welcomes Human-Like Gestures to Control Your Smartphone - zachguo
https://hypebeast.com/2019/10/skin-on-interfaces-smart-artificial-skin-augmented-device-phone-case
======
retpirato
when I first read this I thought it was something like
this:[https://futurism.com/glimpse-electronic-
tattoos/amp](https://futurism.com/glimpse-electronic-tattoos/amp). I don't see
the point of pinching my phone case to do something when I could simply touch
the screen to do the same thing.

